# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Baz Bar on 3/5 at 6:00PM? King Vaval will be coming by!

## Piper81888

Who will be on the island during this time? We would love to meet new people that share a love for St Bart's as we do!

----------


## stbartshopper

WE will be there 2/1-2/15 and for the Bucket in late March and early April so we will miss the two of you.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I will be there...28 Feb - 9 Mar. ...would be fun to meet up and say hello!

Jim

----------


## JEK

Perhaps we should all meet up at Baz on the evening King Vaval is torched?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Sounds great...we missed this last time we were on island for Carnival...

----------


## Piper81888

> Perhaps we should all meet up at Baz on the evening King Vaval is torched?



Is that Wednesday 3/5?

----------


## JEK

Piper -- that was a test and you passed with flying colors! Let's say 6:00PM.

Signup on this thread,

----------


## Piper81888

> Piper -- that was a test and you passed with flying colors! Let's say 6:00PM.
> 
> Signup on this thread,



Cheryl and I will be there.
Rob

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

So a dinner reservation would need to be when...20:00 hrs...or later?

----------


## elgreaux

we should be around as well...

----------


## JEK

> So a dinner reservation would need to be when...20:00 hrs...or later?



Could be 7:00-7:30 if you dine in Gustavia that night and have one round at Baz.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Could be 7:00-7:30 if you dine in Gustavia that night and have one round at Baz.



One round won't do...we'll make it 20:00! Don't want to miss any of the fun.

----------


## NHDiane

> One round won't do...we'll make it 20:00! Don't want to miss any of the fun.



Good call Jim  :Wink-slap:

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Actually...I see that the funeral procession kicked off at 19:30 hrs previously...so maybe dinner will be even later if we want to join the festivities on Shell Beach. ...dress: black and white!

----------


## SB HONEY

We'll be there, count us in at Baz Bar.

----------


## Piper81888

Getting really excited to be there! Our son and his girlfriend arrive on the island this afternoon so they will likely be here as well :)

----------


## didier

2 more!

----------


## Piper81888

Ok we're getting close ..... 
Who is in? 
Cheryl and Rob, Joe and Jess ....

----------


## SB HONEY

Jeannie and Henry will be there.  Confirming the time of 6:00pm

----------


## soyabeans

"just miss" we arrive on the 8th

----------


## elgreaux

count us in...

----------


## tim

Rickey and Tim will attend.

----------


## stbartshopper

WE will miss as well. returning only for the Bucket!

----------


## JEK

Diana Didier
Ellen Rosemond
Rickey Tim
Susie John
Jim Dan
Cheryl Rob
Joe Jess
Jeannie Henry
Didier B
Jody George

18h00

----------


## didierb

John, I will be able to join, but alone.

----------


## JEK

> John, I will be able to join, but alone.



 Looking forward to meeting you!

----------


## didierb

Me too, and all the others Forum friends!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

we leave PHL friday Am...the snow today shouldn't affect our USAir flight ...looking forward to meeting everyone

Jim (and Dan)

----------


## JEK

> We'll be there, count us in at Baz Bar.



Jeannie,
Nice meeting you a little early at Baz this week! Still raining in Folsom!
John

----------


## GeorgeD

Jody and I are arriving on the 5th and want to thank all of you for knowing that we are arriving and celebrating my birthday again which was delayed from February 5th. We could not attend that joyous event which many attended and many wept at our non-appearance( see pictures from Feb 5th you will see the remorse.) Hope to see all of you on the 5th.
George & jody

----------


## JEK

Talked to Jackson at Baz tonight and he is expecting us.

----------


## mulls01

Hello,

My wife, Beth, and I will likely attend.  And my brother and his significant other may attend with us as well.  We'll be on a boat during the afternoon and arriving casually and likely wind-blown.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone.

-Greg

----------


## NYCFred

> Talked to Jackson at Baz tonight and he is expecting us.






I WONDERED where the hell he was. Must have gotten his paws on my Amex card again. 

Damn dog.

----------


## NHDiane

> I WONDERED where the hell he was. Must have gotten his paws on my Amex card again. 
> 
> Damn dog.



 :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

The dancing photographer at work!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIi9y...m-upload_owner

----------


## elgreaux

how funny

----------


## amyb

He's sure got MOVES!

----------

